# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  1С: Профессионал УТ 11.4

## mihongod

Доброго времени суток.
Есть ли у кого ответы на вопросы к экзамену 1С: Профессионал УТ 11.4?

----------


## mihongod

Спасибо, но это не актуальные вопросы, с сожалению)
Сайт учебного тестирования помечает некоторые ответы как неверные + некоторых вопросов нету

----------


## DontTrustMexD

у меня есть актуальные ответы

----------


## КарЮлияС

> у меня есть актуальные ответы


Не поделитесь ответами ?

----------


## giza8

Привет. Прикрепил. только там распорядок вопросов и их формулировка на экзамене может отличаться. Суть та же.

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/L8bf/AkDHMwZJq

----------

Baltazavr88 (16.04.2020), irviiv (01.03.2021), root7 (08.11.2019), Splashes (17.01.2021), user_0000 (26.11.2020), xavier13 (12.11.2019), ZapMos (15.11.2019)

----------


## yabadabad00

УТ 11.4 сдал пару дней назад.
Вопросы все прорабатывал сам.
Платно.
в ЛС.

----------


## nikitos073

Не совпадает с официальным вопросником по версии УТ11.4

----------


## nikitos073

> УТ 11.4 сдал пару дней назад.
> Вопросы все прорабатывал сам.
> Платно.
> в ЛС.


Сколько?

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Сколько?


пиши в личку мне

----------


## OlegP87

Добрый день! Подскажите правильный ответ, пожалуйста: 2.68 Запрет отгрузки при превышении суммы задолженности указывается ...
1. в соглашении с клиентом.
2. в договоре с клиентом.
3. в сегменте клиентов.
4. Верны утверждения 1 и 2.
5. Верны утверждения 2 и 3.
6. Верны все утверждения.

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Добрый день! Подскажите правильный ответ, пожалуйста: 2.68 Запрет отгрузки при превышении суммы задолженности указывается ...
> 1. в соглашении с клиентом.
> 2. в договоре с клиентом.
> 3. в сегменте клиентов.
> 4. Верны утверждения 1 и 2.
> 5. Верны утверждения 2 и 3.
> 6. Верны все утверждения.


Верны утверждения 2 и 3.

----------


## giza8

Есть от марта 2021
Тут часть
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/RWsi/FuqSgv1B9

----------

levachok (15.10.2021), Special One (15.10.2021)

----------


## a.umnova

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/-ZSCr7VAP3dGsg октябрь 2021

----------

Trostin (27.11.2021)

----------

